# Another "OLD" case for why the U.N. is worthless



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Is it just me or what.

We create "The Jewish State" on the Western Coast of the Middle East.

I surely understand the Religious qualities of this particular chunk of land to every religion on the face of the earth (pretty much.)

But can someone explain to me WHY ... Aside form the obvious religious history of the near proximity to Jeruselum .. is there anything else that compelled the UN to create the Jewish State ... where it did????


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The Jewish peolpe had the rights to that land long before the United Nations was around. The Land of Isreal has belonged to the Jews since Old Testament times. God himself gave them that land.

We never created" The Jewish State", God himself did.

The Jews aren't to blame for all the fighting in that region the Arabs and muslims are.Don't be fooled.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It seems to me it boils down to this fact ...

Not Anyone had any concept of how hard the Arabs and Islam would push to remove the Jews ...

The "Religious Sugnificance " and the "Smallness" of the land involved must have just seemed fine.

Boondocks I understand the religious history of the area ... but the U.N. did indeed create the offical "Jewish State, of Israel" which would then be recognized by (nearly all) the world as an official World entity amoung countries.

I tend to think the Jewish State of Israel (as we know it) will not exist in fifty years or less.

Maybe we should move the U.N. to Jeruselum ...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd contribute money to fund the move!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hell I've got a strong back and some free time, I'll help move


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

You shouldn't worry about Israel being around in 50 years. The only reason the whole middle east isn't called East Israel is because the US is holding them back. Those are some serious folks.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

brianb ...

They are only as serious as "Our Support" ...

Up to now they have been (almost literally) folks flying State of the Art Air Craft and fighting folks using sticks and stones.

With out our help ... and once the region is filled with enemies weilding WMD ...

Israel has little chance.

That is unless we change the mentality of the region before that occurs.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

boondocks said:


> The Jewish peolpe had the rights to that land long before the United Nations was around. The Land of Isreal has belonged to the Jews since Old Testament times. God himself gave them that land.
> 
> We never created" The Jewish State", God himself did.
> 
> .


 :lol: :lol: Hey Boondocks God said I can have your house and land I will expect you out by noon tommorow!! :lol: :lol:

But you are right God did create the Jewish State, if your god is an F-16 Falcon :wink:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> :lol: :lol: Hey Boondocks God said I can have your house and land I will expect you out by noon tommorow!! :lol: :lol:


Come get it, boops. 8)


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> With out our help ... and once the region is filled with enemies weilding WMD ...
> 
> Israel has little chance.


 Israel will beat them to the punch. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore224

I think you underestimate Israel. They have lived with terrorists for years, and know what is going on. They don't have to worry about pansies within their nation, only loosing support because of pansies in our nation. Like boondocks says when things look eminent Israel will blow them to a seat right next to Mohammed. It will be real hot, and the 70 virgins will likely be Yorkshires.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

They've got nukes. They needed our support at first but the student has become the teacher. The middle east will be a glass parking lot before Israel falls.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

If you think Israel can't hold there own in a bar fight, you have no knowledge of the Nation.

We (US) is the only thing holding back the junk-yard dog that has been poked with sticks by kids on the otherside of the fence.

Those folks have been battling since before Christ's time, we won't stop them, we just hold the leash. Kind of like holding the leash on a 200 lb Mastif...you only hold it because he is letting you.

My .02


----------

